# Co2 regulators off eBay :/



## Looneeyy (18 Jan 2017)

Has anyone used or looked at "Barns" regulators? just wondering as some of them are going cheap? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## three-fingers (18 Jan 2017)

Looks fine but really inst much cheaper than well-known reliable brands like CO2 Art or CO2 Supermarket. If I were you I would spend an extra £5 for a regulator from one of the sponsors.  Less likely to go wrong and you get great customer support even if it does.  So much peace of mind and extra safety for your fish (and you) for that £5.

I used this cheap regulator and solenoid for years with no issues:

https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...um-co2-regulator-with-solenoid-magnetic-valve


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Jan 2017)

Buying from one of our sponsors would be worth the extra outlay, for all the reasons mentioned above by three-fingers. 
Like he says it's worth it for the after sales service alone, and that's not mentioning reliability and dependability. Better safe than sorry.
If you can stretch to it a dual stage regulator with adjustable pressure is always worth serious consideration too https://www.co2art.co.uk/collection...rs/products/aquarium-co2-dual-stage-regulator.


----------



## papa_c (18 Jan 2017)

My experience with cheap solenoid's is to steer well clear, I bought a cheap one with a adaptor for a weld bottle from eBay, when connected and turned on there was no pressure reduction and the full bottle pressure exploded my glass diffusers, lucky the glass shrapnel didn't take my eye out! ....ever since then it is CO2art all the way for me...


----------



## Looneeyy (18 Jan 2017)

Thank you everyone! Will do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Progen (27 Jan 2017)

Looks like real cheapo stuff. As said by the others, get from the sponsors if you don't want to be scouring eBay for used high end regulators like I did.

Peace of mind and fast replacements are priceless.


----------



## zozo (27 Jan 2017)

If bying from ebay, to safe money you would be better of looking localy for a proper functioning used professional regulator (gastronomy or welding industry), these are made to last a long time and under supervision of strickt security and quality (ISO) standards and if necessary always can be refurbished. I bought a German made welding industry oldtimer for less then 20 quid still in perfect shape.


----------



## Progen (27 Jan 2017)

As far as such things go, the Americans have it better. Lots around on eBay. You just have to do your homework. Some can be had for really cool prices but the shipping makes things uncool. With that said, I'm still pretty happy with the USD70+ I paid for a used Concoa dual stage. Operating pressure was perfect for planted tank use and considering how heavy the thing is, it sure ain't going to die anytime soon.


----------



## ian_m (27 Jan 2017)

Careful US (and some other parts of the word) use CGA320 CO2 fittings compared to the world (and UK) DIN standard.


----------



## zozo (27 Jan 2017)

Progen said:


> Americans have it better. Lots around on eBay.



Can't say, main land Europe you can find all you want, i buy regularly from Germany.. German oldtimers pre 1990 are regarding quality unbeatable.
Hence AEG "Aus Erfahrung Gut" - "Good by experience".. Even their slogans are.. Fortunately i live a cats jump from the border.. I can imaging shipping costs spoil the fun if you are in UK..  

I once found an interesting US product $10 and the only retailer in europe is british.. I informed, the didn't have it in stock.. But offered me to order it + legal fee (tax)  and freight and shipping to the netherlands 40 pounds..   . That's how you make a living..


----------



## Looneeyy (28 Jan 2017)

Ordering from co2 art on pay day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Progen (28 Jan 2017)

zozo said:


> Can't say, main land Europe you can find all you want, i buy regularly from Germany.. German oldtimers pre 1990 are regarding quality unbeatable.
> Hence AEG "Aus Erfahrung Gut" - "Good by experience".. Even their slogans are.. Fortunately i live a cats jump from the border.. I can imaging shipping costs spoil the fun if you are in UK..



Yeah, I know the Europeans make good stuff too but they're not as well-known as the American ones. Please don't misunderstand not well-known to mean not well-made. When most people think of high end regulators, brands like Victor, Mattheson, Concoa, etc. come to mind and considering that most of us will only need 1 regulator, we can't afford to take risks.

Now I live in Malaysia and the shipping from USA was more than the cost of the regulator but at the end of the day, I have a reliable secondhand dual stage which beats any of the funny branded Chinese junk going for unbelievable prices.

As for the stem, just out of curiosity, how much is a new DIN477 stem in England? My country uses the same standard and it cost me around USD4 for a brand new heavy duty chrome plated brass stem which was more than capable of supporting the heavy dual stage Concoa.

ps. I'm allowed to say Chinese junk because I'm Chinese.


----------



## Progen (28 Jan 2017)

Maybe we should have a thread on high quality lesser known brands of usable regulators?


----------



## zozo (28 Jan 2017)

In horticulture and our hobby Hanna and Milwaukee are very well known in Europe and considered the best.. Milwaukee also makes co2 regulators.

And for renowned european brands become more questionable every day.. Most of them changed to trademarks and nolonger produce themself anymore. I ordered a well known German product in the USA, with shipping costs and vat added i was € 60 cheaper than buying the same product in Germany. Now the fun part, after inspecting the product closely i found a lable "Made in China".. Crazy world, order a German product, made in China, send to the USA and send Back to Europe and is it is still cheaper.


----------



## Looneeyy (28 Jan 2017)

Progen said:


> Maybe we should have a thread on high quality lesser known brands of usable regulators?



Good point, it's not an easy thing to find if one brand is better than another? They all do the same job but you don't want to buy one and co2 leaks etc etc, But with speaking to afew people with recommendations especially here in the U.K, Co2 Art was one that was mentioned ALOT, emailed them and I've got nothing but positive feedback for how friendly they are, and how much they want to help you!
Most companies would just try and sell you any old stuff, but this company was shining above the rest!
got to pay a fine of £80 otherwise I would've brought it there and then!
so helpful highly recommend.
Josh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Progen (28 Jan 2017)

zozo said:


> In horticulture and our hobby Hanna and Milwaukee are very well known in Europe and considered the best.. Milwaukee also makes co2 regulators.
> 
> ...



You mention Milwaukee to people who assemble their own regulators with high end big name stainless steel bits and you just might get some nasty comments. I have come across quite a number of posts saying that they're crap. Not sure which models or all.

I don't dare to show off my Concoa because for the time being, with my shitty currency being 4.5 bucks to the USD, I can't afford a nice stay cool solenoid or high end needle valve so I'm using it for the time being with a cheap Chinese made half plastic needle valve and a solenoid that you can use as a heater.


----------



## zozo (28 Jan 2017)

I only have experience with pH controllers from both brands.. Also read comments on the Milwaukee controler about malfuctioning like a buzzing relai.. But Milwaukee controler do not use a reference pin and seem to work at a rather low voltage and therefor very susceptible to electrical interferance making the relai buzz when it reaches the set value and there is interferance. If this is taken into account and eleminated they are rock solid and very durable, mine is over a decade old. The Hanna uses a reference pin and a higher voltage i believe 3 volts if i remember correctly these are rock solid what ever happens, but you feel the current tickle when you stick a finger in the water and make ground, so do not use it in fish tanks. And that one i bought 20 years ago and still OK with the excact same probe. 

But an asian solenoid? I got a dc 12 volt ordered in china via aliexpress $ 8.00.. Works like a charm 2 years in use already.. Same goes for the dc 12 volt pumps i use still running 2 years 24/7.. No bad comments i can think off.. I had bad luck with ebay and ali too occasionaly, but this was more the seller not trust worthy and selling used stuff as if it was new...

Anyway this one might be something for you. € 6.50 int. postage..
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dennerle-Ron...080189?hash=item3d1e6720fd:g:9lgAAOSwa~BYYTie


----------

